# Kabelfernsehen mit DVB-T Karte



## strelock (28. November 2008)

Hallo ich habe eine DVB-T Karte gekauft. DVB-T funzt ohne Probleme, allerdings hat mir der Fisch von Verkäufer versichert, das ich mit diesem Gerät auch Kabelfernsehen kann. Wie sieht es nun aus? kann man mit DVB-T Kabelfernsehen empfangen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

das kommt auf die karte an. DVB-T ist digital, normales KabelTV ist analog. d.h. ne DVB-T-karte kann nicht automatisch auch kabelTV, aber es gibt kafrten, die beides können. welche karte hast du denn geholt?


----------



## strelock (28. November 2008)

die hier:

Komponenten - TV-Karten - extern - DVB-T - MSI Digi VOX Duo - DVB-T-Empfänger - T-Systems IT Shop


----------



## Adrenalize (28. November 2008)

Laut Geizhals hat die Karte 2x DVB-T Tuner, also geht es nicht. für analoges Kabel bräuchte sie einen Analog-Tuner, für digitales Kabel DVB-S beides hat sie wohl nicht.

Beim Hersteller findet sich auch kein Hinweis dass das Ding analog kann. Da hat der Verkäufer wohl Unsinn verzapft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Laut Geizhals hat die Karte 2x DVB-T Tuner, also geht es nicht. für analoges Kabel bräuchte sie einen Analog-Tuner, für digitales Kabel DVB-S beides hat sie wohl nicht.


Öhm, nein, für Digitales Kabel braucht er DVB[highlight]-C[/highlight], C for cable.
DVB*-S* wäre dementsprechend Sattelit.

Und nein, Kabel geht mit DVB-T nicht, warum auch immer man die nicht kompatibel gemacht hat...
Auf jeden Fall ist der Frequenzbereich bei T geringer als bei Kabel...


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

jo, für DVB-T und kabel (analog) brauhcst du halt ne karte, die das auch explizit kann. steht dann auch auf der packung.  was der strick aber dank zweier DVB-T einheiten kann wäre, dass du ein programm schaust und ein anderes gleichzeitig aufnimmst.

kabel digital (DVB-C) wäre nochmal was anderes, da kenn ich nix mit DVB-T inklusive, und DVB-C ist so oder so teuer.


----------



## Doc_Evil (28. November 2008)

Wie kann man diese Angaben interpretieren? (Laut MSI)

Analoges Videoformat: NTSC, PAL
Digital-Video-Format: MPEG-2, DVB


----------



## Adrenalize (28. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, für Digitales Kabel braucht er DVB[highlight]-C[/highlight], C for cable.
> DVB*-S* wäre dementsprechend Sattelit.


Stimmt natürlich, war C gedacht und S getippt.


----------

